# Underneath of 05 gto looks like coating on parts of frame and wheel well area?.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

While lifting my 05 gto in the past and today washing the car I notice on some parts of the underneath frame and the inside wheel well area theres seem to be some type of stuff thats caked on, Im not sure if its normal road condition stuff, seems like rubber almost.

Not sure if this is on purpose that out goats have or what. Its like coated with something, if I picked at it with my nails its kind of soft, so its not hard metal or anything.

Anyone know whats up with this? Thanks


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Undercoating or seam sealer.


----------



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

stop burning out haha


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mikes06goat said:


> Undercoating or seam sealer.


:agree

It is more than likely seam sealer,


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Undercoating to prevent rust/corrosion I believe.


----------

